# Vancouver Film School



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Vancouver Film School. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2018)

The Film School Vancouver Film School has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference and Portfolio Requirements


----------

